# Travel Talk > Sports, Physical Activities and Outdoor Adventures >  How to feed my dog on a trip?

## Nukilot

I have a dog and this is my faithful friend whom I love very much, but I dont know how to feed him when we are on a trip, please tell me

----------


## FADI888

Well, I have 6 dogs, mine is Rothwell, she can do different tricks, she can turn on the lights, open drawers, open the door (the outer door is not a round handle, so she can bounce and open” is with her paws).
Once she was on a trampoline, and I didn’t teach her this, but she did a somersault on a trampoline, and for some obvious reason, when she landed, she looked so happy, she smiled, and she continued to do it, I was embarrassed, but I think that this her skill is completely useless, and she just loves to do.
It helps me in trag and diet, which consists of Purina Pro Plan Veterinary Diets OM Overweight Management Formula Dry Dog Food

----------


## danamiller

useful info. thanks

----------


## ambermillington

Thank you for providing the information!

----------

